# Kohler CH25s coil read the instructions



## derwoodii (Nov 5, 2009)

Ok my little old Bandit 65 started to run on one cylinder of its Kohler CH25s petrol. Diagnosis a coils kaput, unbolt the housing dig out the dead coil (there are 2) on this motor find the right part order it in. Fitting ups tricky as never done this but when all in turn her over, brr clunk! Ok re-seat the air coil gap a tad better use a credit card as a gauge Brrr putt putt bang! she runs like a dog?? 
After much pondering and words of curse I find inside the freight box the install instructions last paragraph item c. If you got MA-2 coils you need to change both at same time to avoid conflict with new ignition module 24 coil update. 
Hope to pass on to help others


----------



## derwoodii (Nov 10, 2009)

Ok put on the new coils n start her up all good with warm up runs nice. Turn her off recheck all tight. Start up again rev up bang! pop pop hmm oil on the side of the head near the exhaust? Reckon I blown a head gasket or perhaps worst.
A refit diesel looking good at this time lets see what the repair $ bill maybe. But I owe this beasty a favor never let me down 1500 hrs clocked just given it oil and fuel.


----------



## derwoodii (Dec 2, 2009)

Up date on just what happened. 
A coil died so in replacing I found conflict with new coil & old "other" coil and timing spark electronic box. This caused gasket to blow then the old spark box died, current over load dunno.

I found that new update Kohler Ignition, Coil, Module 24 584 15-S, 24 584 36-S will conflict with the old motor coil.
And you need the new spark module 24 584 09-S in old CH25s as the old one over loads and dies. 
So do your spark box and coils at same time. 

Pebble in the pond, Butterfly beats it wing, Cause and effect Crappy service & design. I drop a week and $1000. repair bill.


----------



## Mike Cantolina (Dec 3, 2009)

Thanks for posting!


----------



## derwoodii (Aug 6, 2010)

Update on the update dang after I fixed her she ran Ok for awhile. Now the right cylinders worn and she suckin oil. The prognosis is bad those who know say when its gone a resleeve is a waste of time and money need to let her go. I bought a new CH25 last week will fit it up this weekend.


----------



## derwoodii (Sep 18, 2010)

So just last month bought a new CH25s and fitted it up goes nice but now I killed my auto feed electronics sigh. 
I shoulda known better trying to fix a 13 years old donk I was hoping it would keep going to 2000hours I was dreamin. 

Any one gotta good second hand auto feed electronic box?


----------

